# Hospital shutdown



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

I need some suggestions. I've got to connect some new work to existing copper mains in a local hospital. These mains are different sizes. The one I'm concerned with is the 4" cold line. I don't have much access to this line and I don't think the pipe is going to move enough to install the tee. How would you guys put in this 4x3 copper tee into this line? I've got 2 couplings to put on either side of the tee.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Isolate, drain, cut, install tee with slip couplings. ( coupling without stops) so you dont have to move anything.. If you can get a propress in there than do that..good luck


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pull a tee.. Much easier.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Pull a tee.. Much easier.


 2 Questions # 1 can you pull a 3" Tee from 4" ?

#2 why not pull a series of 1" and manifold them into the 3" connection you need


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't see the 3" part.

No you can't, my mistake.

Slips would be his best bet if his gotta solder it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Propress and slip couplings


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> 2 Questions # 1 can you pull a 3" Tee from 4" ?
> 
> #2 why not pull a series of 1" and manifold them into the 3" connection you need


how many 1" lines to equal the volume of a 3" line? If my memory serves me correctly I don't think you can pull a 3" out of a 4", no more than a 2" out of a 4" .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Propress is your best option if there is room available , if you dont have a propress maybe the supply houses around you rent them .


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Why stress, just propress!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

justme said:


> how many 1" lines to equal the volume of a 3" line? If my memory serves me correctly I don't think you can pull a 3" out of a 4", no more than a 2" out of a 4" .


 
You'd need 9-1" to equal volume in 1-3"


----------

